

Post-mortem: the results of giving away my PHP software for free - leftnode
http://blog.leftnode.com/entry/post-mortem-making-kwolla-free

======
narkotic
you deserve a lot of kudos for this. best of luck. by the way, i dl the
software and the code looks clean. thanks!

------
narkotic
btw, i am a lurker on this website and had to join just to comment to you
because i thought you deserve it. thanks.

